# ISO TNT Deep Dish Pizza Crust Recipe



## DampCharcoal (Feb 12, 2007)

I did a search here but I couldn't find exactly what I was looking for. I know there's a bazillion crust recipes out there but I'd really like a TNT recipe. I'm really looking to make a Chicago-style pizza and will be using a 12 inch cast iron skillet as the pan.


----------



## Alix (Feb 12, 2007)

Damp, I'll see if I can find you the link, but if I can't, look in Dine with Us and find the pizza thread. MJ's recipe is in there and it would be great in a CI pan.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 12, 2007)

I found MJ's recipe, thanks Alix! You rock! Or should I say that MJ rocks? Whatever, you both rock! One more question and I'll quit bothering you. Should the time and temp be adjusted for what could be about a two inch thick pizza?


----------



## Alix (Feb 12, 2007)

Hmmm...are you going to precook the crust and then top it and finish it? I think I would do it that way myself. Put the dough in a cold pan, bake it at 425 or so for about 20 minutes (my timing might be way off here, so check the recipe) then pull it out and fill it up and put it back in for about 10 - 15. That would be my best guess.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 12, 2007)

Good idea. I hadn't thought about precooking the crust. Thanks again!


----------

